# How about a shout box?



## gk.7 (Dec 4, 2008)

Yeah... you know... in case your freaking out for something and need quick help??? Pls!!!


----------



## Banger (Dec 4, 2008)

Already is one, 3 more posts to go and you can see it.


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 4, 2008)

We do have a shout box...


----------



## Orc (Dec 4, 2008)

Really a bad idea in my opinion. p1ngpong will probably spam it with  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or science with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...
I hope a shoutbox is never implemented.

Also, try making 3 more posts.


----------



## science (Dec 4, 2008)

Awesome idea! I'll add one to the homepage shortly! Just keep posting, it should be up VERY soon


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 4, 2008)

lol shoutbox, what an obscene idea!


----------



## Jdbye (Dec 4, 2008)

Lol, he still has 99 posts.


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 4, 2008)

you need 100 to "see" the shoutbox? no wonder.


----------



## UltraMagnus (Dec 4, 2008)

we have a shoutbox?

whut?

i have never seen it


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 4, 2008)

home page bottom right


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 4, 2008)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> you need 100 to "see" the shoutbox? no wonder.


Not just that but you need to BELIEVE in the shoutbox.


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 4, 2008)

i saw the shoutbox yesterday or something, but i didnt "belive in it " first!


----------



## xalphax (Dec 4, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> iPikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you made my day


----------



## Sstew (Dec 4, 2008)

It hides. Get one more post, and leave it some cookies on your desk. It might appear then. 
P.S it like chocolate chips.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 4, 2008)

If you send me $100+ I'll make a shoutbox for you!!

And, you'll be able to write stuff there..




And don't expect to get help from our shoutbox ever!! You could get some good laughs though!! or 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 s, or porn.......or p0wning.....
Yeah, to think of it, shoutbox is a bad idea!!


----------



## Noitora (Dec 4, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> If you send me $100+ I'll make a shoutbox for you!!
> 
> And, you'll be able to write stuff there..
> 
> ...


Well,you can only get porn from here: porn.gbatemp.net
I'm really sorry to say but a mod should know his porns.

xD


----------



## xalphax (Dec 4, 2008)

the shoutbox is how i found out about roms.gbatemp.net


----------



## WildWon (Dec 4, 2008)

Wait. Shoutbox? On GBAtemp? That would just be full of spam and newbs trying to vie for the attention of the mods.

If only there'd be something like that...


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 4, 2008)

lies! there are no cookies on cookies.gbatemp.net! i demand my cookie!


----------



## gk.7 (Dec 9, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> If you send me $100+ I'll make a shoutbox for you!!
> 
> And, you'll be able to write stuff there..
> 
> ...



$20 and we have a deal... lmao.... 

I don't know... i think it's fun to have a shout box... but it should be moderated though... and i have 100 posts and still dont see it guys... so... $20 then? (j/k)


----------



## gk.7 (Dec 4, 2008)

Yeah... you know... in case your freaking out for something and need quick help??? Pls!!!


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 9, 2008)

gk.7 said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$25 and ill show you make the shout box.


----------



## gk.7 (Dec 9, 2008)

Let's wait for Tonys answer... if you go for $15 ill use paypal right away!!! xD


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 9, 2008)

gk.7 said:
			
		

> Let's wait for Tonys answer... if you go for $15 ill use paypal right away!!! xD


$10. no wait $5, $70?


----------



## gk.7 (Dec 9, 2008)

still waiting for Tony...


----------



## chaofan (Dec 9, 2008)

From my personal experience, having a shoutbox is more work than it seems. Not only do you have to delete immature posts, ban spammers and diffuse situations, but everyone always asks for mod. It sounds like a small inconvenience, but when one million people ask for mod, it gets damn annoying.

Although a GBAtemp shoutbox would be modded more than the shoutbox I moderate, it'll be an inconvenience the staff don't need. The forums are sufficient enough and if I'm not mistaken, GBAtemp already has an IRC channel. If not, an IRC channel would be much more convenient than a shoutbox and the mods would be able to control situations better.

All this is from experience, although in the end it's up to the mods on this site.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 9, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> Really a bad idea in my opinion. p1ngpong will probably spam it with
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bad idea man!

Orc will just spam it with her/his badly made drawings!


----------



## da_head (Dec 9, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> iPikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OOO no wonder i can't see it....

i have enough posts right? o.o


----------



## Rayder (Dec 9, 2008)

Meh....who needs a shoutbox when we have CAPSLOCK.


----------



## gk.7 (Dec 9, 2008)

Oh well... looks like i'll have to live without it and Tony won't get his $100+...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 9, 2008)

Here I am.....So, basically you give me $100 (or $20), and I make you a shoutbox here?


----------



## science (Dec 9, 2008)

chaofan said:
			
		

> From my personal experience, having a shoutbox is more work than it seems. Not only do you have to delete immature posts, ban spammers and diffuse situations, but everyone always asks for mod. It sounds like a small inconvenience, but when one million people ask for mod, it gets damn annoying.
> 
> Although a GBAtemp shoutbox would be modded more than the shoutbox I moderate, it'll be an inconvenience the staff don't need. The forums are sufficient enough and if I'm not mistaken, GBAtemp already has an IRC channel. If not, an IRC channel would be much more convenient than a shoutbox and the mods would be able to control situations better.
> 
> All this is from experience, although in the end it's up to the mods on this site.



We have a shoutbox, and the only people who can mod it are staff. I have rarely had to remove anything that was actually against the rules, and people who ask for mod don't get it. So our shoutbox here is working very nicely


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 9, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> chaofan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The worst spammer and immature poster in the shoutbox is Hadrian


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 9, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> science said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Funny but so true....I love Hadrians shouts!!
He always makes me laugh when he comes to talk to us!


----------



## seja-8 (Dec 9, 2008)

i don't see a shoutbox


----------



## Lazycus (Dec 9, 2008)

You aren't missing anything.  Be glad there is a shoutbox (pretty much unmoderated) that people can post whatever idiocy pops into their heads instead of clogging up the forum with it.  If you eliminate the "in jokes", immature sexual references, gay cyber-sex, and name calling between the 25 or so regular 'shouters' then there would be maybe 10 shouts a day.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 9, 2008)

Lazycus said:
			
		

> You aren't missing anything.  Be glad there is a shoutbox (pretty much unmoderated) that people can post whatever idiocy pops into their heads instead of clogging up the forum with it.  If you eliminate the "in jokes", immature sexual references, gay cyber-sex, and name calling between the 25 or so regular 'shouters' then there would be maybe 10 shouts a day.


To be honest, I highly doubt it, more like a 1 or 2 shouts a day!!
Shoutbox is a really bad thing to look at....But we're having fun


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 9, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Lazycus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shoutbox is one of the best parts of the forum in my opinion, it really makes me laugh and Ive never seen anyone flaming in it which is a surprise. Yeah a lot of the content can be almost NSFW but its all in good fun!


----------



## Lazycus (Dec 9, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree 100%.  The regular 'shouters' have fun and I'm glad it is there.  It serves it's purpose well.  It's just not my cup o' tea.


----------



## amptor (Dec 9, 2008)

i dun call people names, i got warned for that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




usually i post a little photo or say something cleaver in it, such as talking about Toni Plutonij's silly hair.


----------



## gk.7 (Dec 10, 2008)

Everybody talks about that we have a shout box... but where the heck is it?!?!?!?! :|


----------



## gk.7 (Dec 4, 2008)

Yeah... you know... in case your freaking out for something and need quick help??? Pls!!!


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 10, 2008)

gk.7 said:
			
		

> Everybody talks about that we have a shout box... but where the heck is it?!?!?!?! :|


$100 and ill tell you


----------



## gk.7 (Dec 11, 2008)

LOL... omg... looks like the US isn't the only one going thru a crisis...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 12, 2008)

gk.7 if you still don't see it..It should be on the homepage, under the "Recommended Sites" section, in the right part of the homepage..
But if you don't see it, check for your portal options, you probably have to enable it!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 12, 2008)

If you still cant see it you might have it disabled in your options, enable shoutbox yes is what it should be!


Stupid n00b!


----------



## gk.7 (Dec 16, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Stupid n00b!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Tony I got it.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 16, 2008)

No problem, and just so you know, p1ngy is just fooling, he's like that....He don't actually mean it..that is his "style" if you know what I mean!

EDIT: Where is my $100?


----------



## PettingZoo (Dec 16, 2008)

You're moar likely to get halp in the IRC not the shoutbox lol.


----------



## gk.7 (Dec 16, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> EDIT: Where is my $100?



LOL... considering it was there... i guess that go towards something else... maybe when i get a better job i cant donate that towards a competitions!!! xD


----------



## violent (Dec 18, 2008)

so i cant access the shout box yet? sucky!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




how about irc?


----------



## Tall Alien (Dec 19, 2008)

i agree i want a shout box IRC messess up on my PC


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 19, 2008)

there IS a shoutbox.....


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 19, 2008)

violent said:
			
		

> so i cant access the shout box yet? sucky!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess you managed to connect to IRC


----------

